# How Many of You Are There?



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

http://ww2.howmanyofme.com/

There are 5,221 people in the United States with my first and last name. I'm sooooo unique! :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

according to this there's i'm the only one with my name...sorta disappointing hehe

but there are 1,680 people with my last name


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

There is:
1
person with my name
in the U.S.A.

There are 810 people in the U.S. with the last name


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I just checked using my mom's maiden name and it says that there are zero people in the USA with that name, so I guess my mom's side of the family doesn't exist anymore. 

It's not accurate, but still fun, I guess.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There are 0 people in the U.S. named Korina Whipkey. 

I don't exist :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

You can have one of me. I've got 5,220 of me to spare. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

34 people with my first and last name. I am UBER unique.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Four people with my name


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

9 people


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

29


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

2, but I'm pretty sure there's at least one more.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

0

The site's not very accurate cuz I know there are at least 5 people in the States with my name on Friendsters.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

apparently 0 with my first name, 80,992 with my surname = 0 with my whole name which i doubt, my first name is kind of irish though


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

There's no one with my name in the US.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

With my maiden name, I'm the only one with my first and last name. With my married name, there's 44 people with that combo :troll


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There are 236 people in the U.S. named Mazikeen Mercurochrome


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

There are 4 people with my name.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I'm one of 18.

_99.7 percent of people with the first name Jason are male._

I'm guessing there's some missing data, because it's pretty hard for me to believe that 3,000 people in the country are girls named Jason.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

There are 25,497 people with my first name and 15,268 with my last name - and there is one American out there with my first and last name.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

There are 562 people in the U.S. named the same as me.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

There are 755,921 people in the U.S. with my first name.

There are 4,859 people in the U.S. with my last name.

There are 12 people in the U.S. with the same name as me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4,923,984 people with my first name (2nd most popular in the country)
101,989 people with my last name.

First and last name -> 1,674 (including my dad :lol)


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

Argo said:


> I'm guessing there's some missing data, because it's pretty hard for me to believe that 3,000 people in the country are girls named Jason.


Sadly enough, there are girls named Jason.

There are none of me, btw.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

My first name is rather common (500,948), but my last name is extremely rare: my dad, my brother, and myself are the only living people I've ever heard of that have it.

Since my prospects for children are quite slim, (it takes a minimum of two people to make babies,) the survival of my family name falls onto the shoulders of my brother... and he's already crashed his red Suzuki superbike once...

Not that my family name has any historic relevence that's worth saving...

I think eventually, everyone in America will have a last name of Smith, Johnson, or Williams.

-Ryan


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

1,624 people with both my first and last name.

My first name (Margaret) is statistically the 28th most popular first name. Wow. I guess there are still a lot of old people running around with that name. I don't know any other young people with that name; I always thought it was pretty rare.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

57 people on my deathlist.


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

2,946 people in the U.S. have my first and last name.
2,096,780 people in the U.S. have my last name. Statistically, it's the 3rd most popular last name.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

13 people with my name
I'm one, my uncle has the same name as me, so there's 2.
I wonder who the other 11 me's are?


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

There are 4 people with my name.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

* There are 2 people in the U.S. named [my name]

i'm putting in random names to try to find the most common.. opcorn

* There are 49,535 people in the U.S. named John Smith. (i never knew a one..)
* There are 35,744 people in the U.S. named David Smith. (i knew 2!)
* There are 22 people in the U.S. named Jane Doe. :lol
* There are 295 people in the U.S. named John Doe. :rofl


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

* There are 6 people in the U.S. named Jesus Christ.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

4 people in the U.S. with my first and last name


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

yay!! I'm the only one!!


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

2,418 using my preferred name. 6,172 using my legal name. Damn, my last name! So common, so ununique...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This is totally cool. I'm unique! Who knew?? :boogie There are only two people in the United States with the same name as me and obviously I'm one of the two. I should make it a goal to track down the other person. :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

There's ten people that have the same name as me.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't exist either! :b

I like this site better, even though it only has first names:
http://www.socialsecurity.gov/OACT/babynames/

According to it, my name was the 1,007th most popular in 1990, and then it didn't even rank after that. Shucks. :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm the only person with my first and last name together.

There are 137,986 people with my first name. There are 420 with my last name.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

There are 20 people in the U.S. with my name.

There are 9,959 people in the U.S. with my last name.

My first name is pretty common tho (82nd most popular first name).


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

My last name is the 12693th most popular (tied with 220 others)

well
(couldn't find my previous post to edit)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It says there are three people with my full name, but they pulled that number out of thin air based on bad calculations. Google tells me there's a pastor in Ohio, a state representative in Conneticut and somebody at the US embassy in Costa Rica (okay, that one's technically not in the US)... there are bound to be a few not in google. I have the 36,423rd most popular last name, but there are still plenty of us.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

There are zero people in the U.S. who have my full name. :lol So I guess I can join the nonexistent club. 

There are a lot of different spelling variations for my first name. There are 3,000 people in the U.S. who spell it the way I spell it. There are 8,999 who spell it a different way. :eek There are 4,500 who spell it a third way. So I guess my first name is not all that unique, but I do have the most unique spelling of it. :banana


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

50,022 people with my first name :shock 
0 with my last. . i guess my mom and dad don't exist. hehe


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

30 in the U.S. with my first & last name, how dare they copy me.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

There are 19 people in the U.S. named Rebecca Br** 
One of them lived in the same city as me too up till a couple years ago 



There are 644,932 people in the U.S. with the first name Rebecca. 
Statistically the 73rd most popular first name. (tied with 2 other first names) 
More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Rebecca are female. 
Names similar to Rebecca: 
Becki
Beckie
Becky
Reba



There are 8,999 people in the U.S. with the last name Br**. 
Statistically the 4038th most popular last name. (tied with 21 other last names)


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

239,975 with the same first name as me. 4,530 people with the same last name.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

33 of me!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There are 464,951 people in the U.S. with the first name ******.
Statistically the 123rd most popular first name.
99.68 percent of people with the first name ****** are male. 
Names similar to ******:

There are 2,970 people in the U.S. with the last name ********.
Statistically the 10822nd most popular last name. (tied with 134 other last names)

There are 5 people in the U.S. named ****** ********.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

No-one


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

There are 932,902 with my last name and 662,931 with my first name but there are only 2,062 people with my first and last name. I am Canadian so I am not included.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

There are 167 982 with my first name, and 320 966 with my last name. Funnily enough, only 180 people with my first and last name. Of course, I'm not one of them cause I'm in Canada.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmm, my first name is 357th most common. I like being rare...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

There are 2 people in the US with my first and last name.


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow! Only 40 with the same first and last name! I'm surprised, it's not a weird name :stu


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

0. But I don't think that's true.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

There are 782,918 people in the U.S. with my first name, which statistically is the 55th most popular first name. 

More than 99.9 percent of people with my first name are female.

There are 5,579 people in the U.S. with my last name.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

There are 3,553,128 people in the U.S. with the first name *****. 
Statistically the 7th most popular first name.

There are 125,987 people in the U.S. with the last name *******. 
Statistically the 249th most popular last name.


awesome :banana ...damn unoriginal parents


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

12


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

2,113,279 with my first name

0 with my last, I guess it is unique.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

There are 587,938 people in the U.S. with my first name, 65,993 people in the U.S. with my last name, and 29 with the same name.

statistically the 84th most popular first name.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

2,908 with my full name (3 in my little town alone...)


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

211 people with my full name in the U.S.
401,958 with my last name
157,484 with my first name


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

2 people in the US wth my full name.. Too bad I'm not one of them


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

2 with my first AND last name


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

There are 0 people in the U.S. with my name. Wow, I really don't exist!


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

It says there are 0 with my first name and 0 with my last name. But I know for a fact that there are at least thousands with my first name, and dozens with my last name. 

What gives, Kelly? :b


----------



## gothsweetchikie (Mar 22, 2007)

There are 29 people in the US with my name.


----------



## Tara2126 (Mar 19, 2007)

There are no other people with my first and last name but there are 160,483 Tara's


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

There are 25 people in the U.S.


----------



## chagrinamin (Mar 11, 2007)

There are 22 people in the US with my first and last name, 11, 548 with my last name, and 575,378 with my first name.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

135 with the same first and last name. 135,702 with the same last name.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

tons of people with the same first name, zero people with the same last name.


----------



## willzzz (Apr 11, 2007)

nobody with my last name! so, nobody


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

43 people with my first and last name.

There are 478,179 people in the U.S. with the first name Ashley. 
Statistically the 114th most popular first name. 
95.58 percent of people with the first name Ashley are female. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are way too many people with the name Ashley, it's sickening.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

There are only 392 people in the United States with my last name. 


And apparently my name is unique -- no other matches for the same name.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm according to this search, my maiden name doesnt even exist!! :con


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

When I Anglicized my name, it tells me there are 10 of me in the U.S.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

A whopping 836,260 share my first name - 71,702 my last name.
191 share the combination of both.
Guess I'm not a unique snowflake. :rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Theres 27 people with my first and last name


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

There are 17,067 people in the U.S. with the first name Kirby

There are 299 people in the U.S. with my last name

There are 1 *or fewer* people in the U.S. with my first and last name


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> There are 17,067 people in the U.S. with the first name Kirby


That's an awesome name, as it reminds me of my favorite video game character of all time.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There are 224,968 people in the U.S. with the first name Don.
Statistically the 294th most popular first name.

There are 14,093 people in the U.S. with the last name XXXXXX.
Statistically the 2699th most popular last name.

There are 10 people in the U.S. named Don XXXXXX.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

140,808 people have the same surname as me.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

There are 8 of me in the US.. 
I wonder how many there are in England


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

There are fewer than 1,552 people in the U.S. with the first name Ville

There are fewer than 115 people in the U.S. with my last name

There are 1 *or fewer* people in the U.S. with my first and last name

(Interestingly, according to this, there are also 1 *or fewer* people in the U.S. named Sdvjpvwsvuslvw Ascachohsslnx) :roll :lol

I tested some other names and it gives the very same numbers, 1,552 and 115, for a bunch of obscure or nonsensical names... so it's clearly not accurate in this way.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"There are 14 people in the United States with your name but are ashamed to admit it"


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

32 people in the U.S. with my first and last name.

Once, when I was in a hospital waiting room, I met a girl who had the same first and middle name as me and the same birthday as me. I think she was younger than me, though. It was really surreal.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

37 people with my name according to that site.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

6,206 people have my first name; 812,522 people have my last name; and 16 people have both my first and last name.

My last name is the 15th most popular last name in the U.S., which I believe because my last name is VERY common.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

There are 44,994 people in the U.S. with my first name.
Fewer than 115 people in the U.S. with my last name.
...the rest of us are in Argentina.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1 Meggie Halloran in the US. 
Less than 1,552 "Meggies." There are 6,008 people with the last name Halloran.

I don't think the website is accurate at all, however. According to it, there are only 320 people in the US with the last name Marolda (my mom's maiden name). Apparently, they all come to our family reunion. It also says there is only 1 Theodore Marolda (my grandpa, my uncle, and my cousin) and 1 Edward Marolda (my great-uncle and cousin). Still interesting...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55 total with first and last name
166,015 with first name
102,160 with last name

I'm guessing that with only 55 people having my name that I'm the only one with my full name even though my middle name is fairly common it is an unusual spelling of it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

1 or fewer people with my full name. I'm not from the US and my last name is really rare.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

110 people with my first and last name.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

1,213,337 people in the U.S. have my first name.
83,563 people in the U.S. have my last name.
327 people in the U.S. have my first and last name.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm the only one with my first and last name. There are 256,011 people with the same first name and there are 115 people with the same last name.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah old thread is old.

4500 with my first name, 30 000 with my last name, and <1 with my full name.

There are like 5 or 6 of me on facebook though, so I doubt this site is very accurate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There are 2 people out there named Billy Bob. I must meet them.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

There are 267 people in the U.S. with my first and last name. Hmm. I thought there would be more...my first and last names are pretty common.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

8 of me in the U.S. Apparently there's an Australian opera singer with my name, too.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

'There are 1 or fewer people with my name in the U.S.A.'

I like that. One _or fewer_.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yay! I'm the only one! :boogie I knew I was special :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

589,225 people in the U.S. with my first name.
7,472 people in the U.S. with my last name. 
14 people in the U.S. with my first and last name. 
:shock


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

wow there is 1 person with my name in the US, but i dont live there lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Janette are female.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

None!! Wooo

Only 1,555 with my first name which is interesting. Guess it's not popular in the US.

Though facebook has 2 other people with my full name.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

You guys must have some weird *** names.

I got 308 that share my name.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Theres 1,014,243 americans with the name "Gary" (lucky fookers)

There are only 170 people in America with me last name.

And there is *ONE*, yes one person in the whole of the USA with my first AND last name.

I'm gonna make it me mission ta meet that man. I fly oot next week! America here i come!!!!!!! (any chance someone wants ta sponsor me the price of the air-fare?)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Theres 1,014,243 americans with the name "Gary" (lucky fookers)
> 
> There are only 170 people in America with me last name.
> 
> ...


I'll sponsor you as long as you come visit me! :boogie

:banana


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

There are 160,225 people in the U.S. with my first name.
There are fewer than 115 people in the U.S. with my surname.
There are 1 or fewer people in the U.S. with my name


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I'll sponsor you as long as you come visit me! :boogie
> 
> :banana


Wohooo!!! Tis a deal so! :yes

Are ya any good at makin pancakes???


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

1 or fewer people in the U.S. with my name
151 with my last name
59,112 with my first name


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It'd be nice if Kelly returned.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

-There are 793,360 people in the U.S. with the first name Laura.
-There are 716 people in the U.S. with my last name.
-There are 2 people in the U.S. with my full name (I have her as a friend on my Facebook lol)


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not from the U.S but I did it just for kicks.

-There are 3,685,233 people in the U.S. with the first name David.
-There are 1,505 people in the U.S. with my last name.
-There are 18 people in the U.S. with my full name.
-Statistically the 7th most popular first name.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

There are









people with my name in the U.S.A


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

There is 1 person in the USA with my name.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't live in the US, but 225 people with the same forename/surname combination do. If I ever meet one of them it will be like The Sixth Day but with better cinematography.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If I ever meet one of mine, I will slap them in the face.

then the "me's" will wander around town sporting the bruises, explaining that now, I am truly in love, and I feel _great_.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've only ever met two people named Kirby, one was a male and the other a female.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Kirby. that would be a cool name for a woman! Kirby. I may change mine legally! 

of course, it's a very cool name for a guy too.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

6852 with my full name in the US. 3524 with my full name in the UK, where I, of course, live.

I'm glad because if my name were as common as some of you in this thread then I wouldn't be using the internet. :afr I want to be relatively anonymous even when using my actual name.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

There aren't many of me around, maybe 3 or 4 in the world, but I have met one. His family live a couple of miles away from me and we are distant relations but until he came into work one day the two families had never had any contact and the only thing we knew about them was that they had an entry in the phone book. The weird thing is, he has a sister and brother with the same names as my sister and brother and our sisters share the same birthday. We're obviously stuck in some kind of parallel universe. :um


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

2...at least until i take out the other guy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

According to this thing, there are 25 people in the US with my first and last name.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Babygirly said:


> * There are 6 people in the U.S. named Jesus Christ.


lol :teeth

There are 17 people in the U.S. named my name.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1 or fewer people with my name.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

There are 30 people in the U.S. with my full name
303,799 with my first name
30,664 with my last name


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

226 people in the US 
I actually used to live down the street from someone with the exact same name. THe pharmacy kept getting our prescriptions messed up


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

49,877 people in the U.S. with my first name.
464 people in the U.S. with my last name.
1 person (me!) in the U.S. with my first _and_ last name.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

51 :doh


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

4 people in US with my full name..im probs the freakiest though, so that makes me unique ha


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm the only one with my full name. 1,559 people have my 1st name and 25,221 ppl have my last name.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

There are 2 people with my name in the United States.
...I want to meet the other me. :b


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

sonya99 said:


> according to this there's i'm the only one with my name...sorta disappointing hehe
> 
> but there are 1,680 people with my last name


How is that disappointing? You're special! ^_^

Aaaand, I don't even live in the states. Still, there's no one there with my name.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

79


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

There are 255,628 people in the U.S. with my first name.

There are 4,369 people in the U.S. with my last name.

*There are 4 people with my full name in the U.S.A.*

But I don't live in the U.S.A so It doesn't include me. :lol

Another bit of trivia.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

There are 87,288 people in the U.S. with my first name. 579th most popular first name.
There are 734 people in the U.S. with my last name. 33,830th most popular last name.

I'm the only person in the U.S. with that full name. Bully for me.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

15,587 people in the U.S. with my 1st name...

66,951 people with my last name....


But only 3 with both names ^.^


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

There's only one of me around. Thank god.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

1,559 have my first name.

While 2,805 have my last name. 

And only one person who has both my names.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

9 people with the same name in the U.S. ......and I have worked with one of them :O


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

290 people with my first and last name.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

1559 with my first name and 204884 with my surname, then there is 1 or less who have both my first and last name


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Many.


There are 1,526,675 people in the U.S. with my first name.
Statistically the 16th most popular first name.
My surname is kinda common also.


There are 75,981 people in the U.S. with my last name.
Statistically the 459th most popular last name.
There are 372 people in the U.S. with my full name.

I remember my log in name for College last year was the 14th, meaning 14 other people around the school had the exact same name as myself. And I'm not from the U.S either. :eyes


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

-909,144 have my first name
-81,315 have my last name
-237 with my full name


----------

